# WHats wrong with my Betta



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

snyone have any idea what's wrong with this Betta? The white spot above the head is what's concerns me.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Looks like fungus to me. Cure is extra clean water, or at least that is what I found helps


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Should I treat with pimafix or something?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have found that fungus is caused from dirty water. What are your readings? If it were my Betta, I would change at least 50% water every day for a week. You can certainly try a chemical, but I know nothing about them. Maybe our Betta expert will see your post and provide an answer. Good luck. He sure is a pretty one.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

This betta is the first inhabitant of this tank, he's only been in there for 3 days. Tank was fish less cycled, ammonia , nitrite both 0, nitrate 5ppm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like it could be an injury?
Stay away from any of the fixes as I understand it.
The coat the surface with an oil like slick which inhibits the fishes breathing .
There is a thread on it here(sticky I think?).
Clean warm water.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/use-melafix-pimafix-betafix-labyrinth-organ-2363.html


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks like a wound more than fungus. Is it fuzzy or just a white spot? If it isnt fuzzy I would suspect he just scraped it going in something.They are notorious for sticking their heads in places. 

In any case warm clean water should be fine. Just watch it and if it does turn fuzzy then treat with something like Jungle Fungus Cure. Never use the Betta/ Mela/ Pima fixes. They contain tea tree oil which clogs the labrynth organ, and coats their gills making breathing difficult/ impossible.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm gonna do 50% daily and keep an eye on it. Thanks everyone. I'm glad I chose to hold off on the pimafix.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Well the Spot has gone away, I think it was an injury from the net when I got him out. Anyways, he's eating normal and swimming around peacefully exploring his tank. I'm pretty sure the daily water changes helped a lot.


----------

